# 05 Kodiak 400 4x4 any good?



## BumpStix (Apr 1, 2011)

iv been reading on here some but i dont see many people talking about them unless i over looked it? and yes i did search.

good 4 wheelers? kinda? not really?
any upgrades for them?
and whats the price range for them?
i found one in really good shape. just not sure what its worth.
and anything else anyone wants to add in about them would be great.. 
thanks for any help.


----------



## BumpStix (Apr 1, 2011)

anyone?


----------



## 02KODIAK400 (May 16, 2012)

i have a 2002 kodiak 400 2wd and have no problem with it


----------



## BumpStix (Apr 1, 2011)

thanks for the reply... this is really old.. i done got a Grizzly 660 and a Brute now


----------

